# [...do I need to fatten up my mice?]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I watch youtube videos on mice ALOT! The thing I noticed is all the mice I see look chubby round the belly and mine are lean.
Mine are in no way skinny, so don't worry guys, they're just not chubby. Do I need to fatten them up or is it healthier if I leave them as they are?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

They should have a nice round belly!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Thing is I feed them everyday, mouse food and rat food, and even lots of vegetable and salad leftovers! I give them mealworms for extra protein, millet seed, cat milk on ocassion, small animal treats from the pet store and even teenie tiny amounts of tinned sardines (which ALL my pets, 3 cats, 2 rats and 8 mice share a tin once every week) I don't think I can feed them anymore than I do... Any ways you guys know fatten mice up?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Animals should not be fat!  A naturally bulky (usually male) mouse is a different matter, but most mice will be long and lean, almost tubular when stretched out. If your mice are in good condition; the coats are shiny and the eyes are bright, they are fit and well.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

so here's my mice, be easier to see...
females...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 469347668/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/

here's the male
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

They look good to me.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! Glad I am doing right by them!


----------

